# Confused about Aux input on MY 2003 E39 M5



## LSU1990 (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a 2003 M5 (10/02 build) and am wanting to install XM. I, of course, realize that I will not be able to control it via the radio (Nav) head unit. I just want to verify that there is an Aux input that I can simply plug a mini audio cable into from the unit to the back of the radio. A search of Auxillary input did not answer my question. Thanks for any info.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

LSU1990 said:


> I have a 2003 M5 (10/02 build) and am wanting to install XM. I, of course, realize that I will not be able to control it via the radio (Nav) head unit. I just want to verify that there is an Aux input that I can simply plug a mini audio cable into from the unit to the back of the radio. A search of Auxillary input did not answer my question. Thanks for any info.


There is no built in aux input jack. You need to purchase and install an adapter. Contact the Circle BMW parts department to verify it is supported on the M5 and for pricing. I installed the adapter in my 2003 530i.

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

LSU1990 said:


> I have a 2003 M5 (10/02 build) and am wanting to install XM. I, of course, realize that I will not be able to control it via the radio (Nav) head unit. ...


You can upgrade your radio unit (in your trunk) to one that is XM capable. Then you _can_ control it via the regular controls.

Otherwise, the above post already covered the need for an adapter...

d-


----------



## autofile (Jan 12, 2008)

DouglasABaker said:


> You can upgrade your radio unit (in your trunk) to one that is XM capable. Then you _can_ control it via the regular controls.
> 
> Otherwise, the above post already covered the need for an adapter...
> 
> d-


Do you have any more specific info on upgrading the radio unit to one that is XM capable?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Since all M5s came with NAV, you will need to be 3/03+ or later to be compatible with AUX since the AUX socket was added then. 

However, there is a way to port AUX from the tuner in the trunk if needed.


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> Since all M5s came with NAV, you will need to be 3/03+ or later to be compatible with AUX since the AUX socket was added then.


I hate arguing with experts, but heck, it's never stopped me before 

I've always seen 09/02 as the start date for the aux capable radio. Perhaps it was XM capable after 09/02?

d-


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

autofile said:


> Do you have any more specific info on upgrading the radio unit to one that is XM capable?


I'm sorry, I don't. I know only that there is a factory XM radio that can be installed ilo the existing one. I'm afraid I don't know the model number...

I'd pop on over to X5World.com and post in the stereo section. Brian-BMW specifically knows his radios...

d-


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

DouglasABaker said:


> I hate arguing with experts, but heck, it's never stopped me before
> 
> I've always seen 09/02 as the start date for the aux capable radio. Perhaps it was XM capable after 09/02?
> 
> d-


The tuner may have been AUX capable, but Sirius became compatible in mid year 3/03 with the MKIV change. XM was never an option with BMW, the XM Direct kit does not work with NAV-equipped vehicles.

AUX is compatible with NAV @ 9/2002, I had it mixed up with the qualification for Sirius.


----------



## brady737 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Ipod*

Tom,

I have a 2003 M5 with MKIV nav. What is the easiest way to use my IPOD. I am also looking at the bluetooth upgrade. Any thing special with Bluetooth?

Thanks,

Brady


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Tom 

d-


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

brady737 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I have a 2003 M5 with MKIV nav. What is the easiest way to use my IPOD. I am also looking at the bluetooth upgrade. Any thing special with Bluetooth?
> 
> ...


We've got you covered on the iPod integration:

This is the kit you need:

*DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for 5 Series/M5 97-03 (Trunk Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1625

The DICE iPod Kit will integrate perfectly with your BMW and offer steering wheel control as well as ID3 text and charging of your iPod. Full CD Quality can be expected after installation. There's even an integrated AUX port for other devices.

New features of DICE SILVERLINE iPod Integration kit include:

- Direct integrated connection, without the need for FM transmitters or cassette adapters
- Full Text Display on your factory radio or Navigation screen
- Full control of your iPod via the radio buttons while in play
- Browse by Individual Song
- Browse by Individual Playlist
- Browse by Individual Albums
- Source Selector w/ Integrated AUX input
- Album Selection
- Full charging mode for iPods through included dock connector

The kit will come with everything needed w/ the docking cable. The iPod can be safely stored away in the glove compartment for 100% stealth installation and accessed completely from the steering wheel controls. The DICE comes with a 15-foot cable length to reach anywhere in the vehicle you like.

Our Bluetooth kits support the following functions:

- Voice Activated Dialing
- Phonebook Synchronization
- SMS Text Message Display (depending on carrier)
- Name Recognition
- Voice Activated Navigation (vehicles equipped with NAV)
- Digital Notepad

And most importantly - does not void factory warranty, since we are using only Genuine BMW parts.

More information on the kits can be found on our website:

*BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit for e39 5-series*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_153_156&products_id=300

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## brady737 (Dec 4, 2007)

*2003 M5*

Tom,

I would like to keep the CD changer. Could I install a BMW aus input in the glovebox? Do you guys have install directions for that? The stealer wanted $200.00

I have had the DICE on a 2002 540 and worked great but this time I am looking to keep a stock M5.

Thanks,

Brady


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

brady737 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I would like to keep the CD changer. Could I install a BMW aus input in the glovebox? Do you guys have install directions for that? The stealer wanted $200.00
> 
> ...


You will need a 2003+ radio in order to have AUX capability along with CD Changer support. Albiet expensive, it is a solution.


----------



## brady737 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Instructions*

Tom,

Thanks. I do have a 2003 M5 with navigation. I see that you sell the aux input for the glovebox $40.00. Does that come with instructions? The dealer wanted to charge me $120.00 to install. Might be the way to go.

Brady


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

brady737 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thanks. I do have a 2003 M5 with navigation. I see that you sell the aux input for the glovebox $40.00. Does that come with instructions? The dealer wanted to charge me $120.00 to install. Might be the way to go.
> 
> Brady


It comes with instructions, you can install this on your own in about 30 minutes.


----------



## brady737 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Thanks tom*

Tom, thanks for the information. I will be ordering the Aux input tonight.

Brady


----------



## brady737 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Install Instructions*

Tom,

Got the Aux input. The instruction I received for my 2003 M5 were very generic. The was no detail on how to remove the nav screen or glove box. Simply said remove them and refer to some other instructions that were not provided. A little disappointed with the level of detail. Could you please provide a better level of detailed instructions as was discussed. Thanks.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

brady737 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Got the Aux input. The instruction I received for my 2003 M5 were very generic. The was no detail on how to remove the nav screen or glove box. Simply said remove them and refer to some other instructions that were not provided. A little disappointed with the level of detail. Could you please provide a better level of detailed instructions as was discussed. Thanks.


The trim bezel will need to be pulled away, exposing the phillips screws holding in the NAV screen.


----------

